# 已 / 已经



## Staarkali

大家好，

我知道already的翻译，然而不了解怎么用的；我有几个例子给大家看，请改正我：

1/ I'm not here for 5 mins, I'm already bored to death...
5分钟没到，我已经百无聊赖了。。

2/ You can't add anything to this e-mail, it's already sent.
你不能加东西了，那个邮件已经发过去了。

3/ A: Do you want eat an apple? B: No thanks, I had already one 5 mins ago.
甲：你要一个苹果吗？乙：不用，谢谢，我5分钟前已经吃过一个了。

4/ A: She has inherited of 5 millions euros. B: Oh gosh, she was already so rich, she is even richer.
甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已经那么富，我更富有了。


然后，“已”和“已经”有什么区别？用法一样吗？


----------



## Kurt Jiang

Staarkali said:


> 大家好，
> 
> 我知道already的翻译，然而不了解怎么用的；我有几个例子给大家看，请改正我：
> 
> 1/ I'm not here for 5 mins, I'm already bored to death...
> 5分钟没到，我已经百无聊赖了。。
> 
> 2/ You can't add anything to this e-mail, it's already sent.
> 你不能加东西了，那个邮件已经发过去了。
> 
> 3/ A: Do you want eat an apple? B: No thanks, I had already one 5 mins ago.
> 甲：你要一个苹果吗？乙：不用，谢谢，我5分钟前已经吃过一个了。
> 
> 4/ A: She has inherited of 5 millions euros. B: Oh gosh, she was already so rich, she is even richer.
> 甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已经那么富，我更富有了。
> 
> 
> 然后，“已”和“已经”有什么区别？用法一样吗？


In my opinion ,all the sentences here are quite right! We are used to using the word of "已经" in most cases.


----------



## kareno999

Staarkali said:


> 大家好，
> 
> 我知道already的翻译，然而不了解怎么用的；我有几个例子给大家看，请改正我：
> 
> 1/ I'm not here for 5 mins, I'm already bored to death...
> 5分钟没到，我已经百无聊赖了。。
> 
> 2/ You can't add anything to this e-mail, it's already sent.
> 你不能加东西了，那个邮件已经发过去了。
> 
> 3/ A: Do you want eat an apple? B: No thanks, I had already one 5 mins ago.
> 甲：你要一个苹果吗？乙：不用，谢谢，我5分钟前已经吃过一个了。
> 
> 4/ A: She has inherited of 5 millions euros. B: Oh gosh, she was already so rich, she is even richer.
> 甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已经那么富，我更富有了。
> 
> 
> 然后，“已”和“已经”有什么区别？用法一样吗？


已 is monosyllabic and are used mostly in formal or archaistic style.
you may find 已 appears more often in lyrics but seldom in everyday conversation.


----------



## nichec

kareno999 said:


> 已 is monosyllabic and are used mostly in formal or archaistic style.
> you may find 已 appears more often in lyrics but seldom in everyday conversation.


 
Agreed.

You would say 木*已*成舟 when you want to use an idiom, but usually you say 事情*已經*發生不能改變了 in everyday conversation.


----------



## Staarkali

kareno999 said:


> 已 is monosyllabic and are used mostly in formal or archaistic style.
> you may find 已 appears more often in lyrics but seldom in everyday conversation.


Oh that's why! I understand know


----------



## avlee

Or rather regard 已 as a short term of 已经.
Sometimes, people tend to use 已 in the colloquial talk just to save time.


----------



## kareno999

avlee said:


> Or rather regard 已 as a short term of 已经.
> Sometimes, people tend to use 已 in the colloquial talk just to save time.


I cannot think of any situation. Could you give an example here?


----------



## coconutpalm

In my limited experience, in casual conversation, people tend to use 已经 rather than 已. And Imyself find it much more comfortable to say 已经.
Could you give us an example, Alvee?


----------



## avlee

Oh, again.
I mean sometimes people often omit the sound of the later character 经 in order to save time and make the conversation smoother just like English speaking people speak casually without some certain consonants like t, p, k etc. when they are at the end of a word. 


> 2/ You can't add anything to this e-mail, it's already sent.
> 你不能加东西了，那个邮件已_发过去了。 (已 is often pronounced nearly two times longer than before.)
> 3/ A: Do you want eat an apple? B: No thanks, I had already one 5 mins ago.
> 甲：你要一个苹果吗？乙：不用，谢谢，我5分钟前已_吃过一个了。
> 
> 4/ A: She has inherited of 5 millions euros. B: Oh gosh, she was already so rich, she is even richer.
> 甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已_那么富了，我更富有了。


Strictly follow the red instruction and practice to your friends or colleagues to see how they react.
Yes, they understand you immediately.


----------



## kareno999

avlee said:


> Oh, again.
> I mean sometimes people often omit the sound of the later character 经 in order to save time and make the conversation smoother just like English speaking people speak casually without some certain consonants like t, p, k etc. when they are at the end of a word.
> 
> Strictly follow the red instruction and practice to your friends or colleagues to see how they react.
> Yes, they understand you immediately.


No, I never omit 经. And I never heard anyone do that.
Even if people can understand you, it's still not good Chinese.

BTW, when you use 已 alone, no need to add 了 at the end of a sentence.
eg, 邮件已发出. It sounds ridiculous if someone says "邮件已发出了" instead of “邮件已经发出去了”


----------



## AVim

Staarkali said:


> 大家好，
> 
> 我知道already的翻译，然而不了解怎么用的；我有几个例子给大家看，请改正我：
> 我知道already的翻译，然而不了解该怎么用 的；我有几个例子给大家看，请改正我的错误：
> 
> 1/ I'm not here for 5 mins, I'm already bored to death...
> 5分钟没到，我已经百无聊赖了。
> 还不到5分钟，我就已经烦透了。
> 
> 2/ You can't add anything to this e-mail, it's already sent.
> 你不能加东西了，那个邮件已经发过去了。
> 
> 3/ A: Do you want eat an apple? B: No thanks, I had already one 5 mins ago.
> 甲：你要一个苹果吗？乙：不用，谢谢，我5分钟前已经吃过一个了。
> 
> 4/ A: She has inherited of 5 millions euros. B: Oh gosh, she was already so rich, she is even richer.
> 甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已经那么富，我更富有了。
> 甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已经那么富了，这样一来 我 她更 富有 有钱了。
> 
> 
> 然后，“已”和“已经”有什么区别？用法一样吗？


----------



## norman520may

1/ I'm not here for 5 mins, I'm already bored to death...
5分钟没到，我已经百无聊赖了。
还不到5分钟，我就烦透了。
已经可以不翻出来。因为已经的意思已经包含进去了

4/ A: She has inherited of 5 millions euros. B: Oh gosh, she was already so rich, she is even richer.
甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：啊呀，她已经那么富，我更富有了。
甲：她继承5百万欧元了。乙：天啊，她已经够富了，（她总是在变得更富）现在更富了！
这样翻的话翻译腔会少点也更符合日常用语。
“已”和“已经”对中国人来说都一样。使用频率都差不多。
在书面语中“已”比“已经”更文学化点。“已经”比“已”更通俗。
口语中普通人还是说“已经”多点。如果把“已经”说成“已”的话多是1.做报告：“一号系统已准备完毕！”这样说是为了简洁2.说俗语、成语等。
小孩子说“我的作业已经完成了！”常会说成“我的作业都做完了！”更有一些“要求”的意味。比如做完作业可以看电视等等。
口语中用“都”来表示“已经”也是很常见的，带有了一种感情色彩。要具体分析了。


----------



## avlee

kareno999 said:


> No, I never omit 经. And I never heard anyone do that.
> Even if people can understand you, it's still not good Chinese.
> 
> BTW, when you use 已 alone, no need to add 了 at the end of a sentence.
> eg, 邮件已发出. It sounds ridiculous if someone says "邮件已发出了" instead of “邮件已经发出去了”


I'm afraid you never tried that seriously. But doesn't matter anyway.
I just read sth. about “语言省力原则”or “音变现象”, in that article this phenomenon can be called as “失音”.
The following is the abstract I got from other web site, you can try to find more similar topics like that if you want.
……音变主要有 连读、失音、弱化、浊化、同化、重音、缩读等形式。这些形式的产生可以归结为一个原则，即 “Economy” —“经济”原则 或称为“省力”原则。我的语言学老师说，他曾一度为选择的研究方向为语言学而懊悔，因为那时他认为语言学既枯燥又不实用，但这一省力原则却化解了他所有的苦恼，并让他为语言学着迷。因为 “省力”这两个简单的字眼可以解释几乎所有的音变现象，人是很懒的,对于最经常的行为——说话，当然要想许多省事的法子，于是也就产生了多种为省力而衍变的音变现象。……
That's what I was trying to say about it.


----------



## norman520may

Ich bin der Meinung .
Man sagt"邮件已发出去了"auch sehr oft und man kann auch sagen"邮件已发"。


----------



## kareno999

avlee said:


> I'm afraid you never tried that seriously. But doesn't matter anyway.
> I just read sth. about “语言省力原则”or “音变现象”, in that article this phenomenon can be called as “失音”.
> The following is the abstract I got from other web site, you can try to find more similar topics like that if you want.
> ……音变主要有 连读、失音、弱化、浊化、同化、重音、缩读等形式。这些形式的产生可以归结为一个原则，即 “Economy” —“经济”原则 或称为“省力”原则。我的语言学老师说，他曾一度为选择的研究方向为语言学而懊悔，因为那时他认为语言学既枯燥又不实用，但这一省力原则却化解了他所有的苦恼，并让他为语言学着迷。因为 “省力”这两个简单的字眼可以解释几乎所有的音变现象，人是很懒的,对于最经常的行为——说话，当然要想许多省事的法子，于是也就产生了多种为省力而衍变的音变现象。……
> That's what I was trying to say about it.


This is just a description of a general phenomenon and it has nothing to do with what we are discussing here. I didn't see any "economy" in the evolvement from ancient Chinese "已" to modern Chinese "已经"。
If you are trying to say that people tend to leave out "经" in their daily speech, I don't agree. And I think you should back up your statement with enough references.


----------



## kareno999

norman520may said:


> Ich bin der Meinung .
> Man sagt"邮件已发出去了"auch sehr oft und man kann auch sagen"邮件已发"。


Ich empfehle Ihnen die Chinesische Grammatik aufzufrischen.
Man sagt nie "已...了" sondern "已" oder "已经...了"


----------



## norman520may

kareno999 said:


> Ich empfehle Ihnen die Chinesische Grammatik aufzufrischen.
> Man sagt nie "已...了" sondern "已" oder "已经...了"


 
Ich bin der anderer Meinung .Z.B. 他已西去了und 他已西去 .Die beide sind immer gleich.Obwohol 他已西去 klingt besser,kann man nicht sagen,dass 他已西去了 falsch ist.


----------

